# Hawaiian anchorages



## Lin and Larry (Oct 22, 2002)

Hi folks:
Lary and I have just finished the project we started ten years ago, doing a Storm Tactics Video program which, as several of you have now convinced us, will also be out on DVD. Now we are free to set sail again from Chile bound north and are trying to decide if there are any good places to anchor in the Hawaiian islands. Larry was first mate on an 85 foot schooner that did some filming there back in the mid 60''s for the Wackiest Ship in the Army (yes Army). He loved Lahaina. I have never been to Hawaii and would love to see it. If I can convince him there are some special places to drop our hook, I can divert him from his idea of going non-stop from the Marquesas to US West Coast or Canada or sailing due west to New Zealand. Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## chrisbell (Mar 24, 2000)

Lin/Larry,
It was interesting to hear that Larry had worked on the filming of "The Whackiest Ship in the Army". As a 12 yr old when it hit the matinee circuit I loved it because 90% of it was on a boat. Years later my kids loved it, and my wife loved it because she liked anything w/ Jack Lemon. I still enjoy watching it every few years.
I''ve only been to Honolulu a few times, and unfortunatly it was business and not sailing, so I''ve no advice to offer on anchoring anywhere in the Hawaiian Islands.
Chris


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have spent some time anchoring on the south shore of Maui and on the Big Island. There is a lack of all weather anchorages on both these Islands and you must play the weather well. On Maui you can anchor in the town of Hana. My two favorite anchorages on Maui are Mamalou Bay which is more of a bight than a bay and La Pareuse which is in sight of Molokini crater. At Mamalou you anchor at the base of a 300'' sheer cliff which continues to rise to the peak of Haleakala which is usually poking above the clouds.I''m sure these are not the correct spellings. You should have both these places to yourself. On the Big Island on the northwest side there are several anchorages. A bit rolly but not too bad. Around the northeast tip are the "valleys". The scenery is spectacular but again you need the right weather window to be there.Hope this whets your appetite. If you would like some more info email me directly and I will try to put you in touch with a local skipper who knows those waters extremely well.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Lin, I''d encourage you to contact Richard Schindler at Latitude 38 as they recently ran an excellent summary on cruising in the Hawai''ian Islands. He will probably provide you with a reprint via fax or electrons if you ask. In addition, look thru their back Changes in Latitudes at their www.latitude38.com web site(http://www.latitude38.com/chgindx.htm) as I''m sure there are comments there and each month''s Changes is summarized topically at the beginning; should go quickly.

The general scope seems to be choosing anchorages with an eye to the weather, as previously mentioned, but that not being a difficult task as the weather patterns are closely watched, reported in many forms, and seem quite predictable in advance in this region.

Probably the biggest risk you run should you call in here is Kilgo''s. You may lose Larry there forever. My wife & I thought we''d seen some pretty impressive hardware stores/chandelries until we walked thru their front door. They''re in the commercial docks section of the Port of Honolulu. Even the prices were reasonable, something unique in Hawai''i.

We''ve been here several weeks (our first time also...) and, while we could write a lot about our experiences & impressions, the biggest surprise for me is that the Hawai''ian culture and unique, special nature of these people remains tangibly present everywhere. This compensates for the heavy Americanization/commercialism present in some locales we''ve visited. This is also by far the most ethnically diverse place in the U.S., which we''re finding exciting & enjoyable.

Jack
Kaneohe Bay, O''ahu


----------

